# Bulb Size



## the hammer (Nov 29, 2015)

Need the bulb size for my Bear trailer, rear right turn, the large bulb. Trailer is for the G3 1754. 
Thanks


----------



## Wyatt (Nov 29, 2015)

You could always take the bulb out and it should say on it. If it's illegible to read, you can take it to your local auto parts store and match it.


----------



## the hammer (Nov 29, 2015)

Wyatt said:


> You could always take the bulb out and it should say on it. If it's illegible to read, you can take it to your local auto parts store and match it.




It broke, like glass!


----------



## richg99 (Nov 29, 2015)

Look at the good one, on the other side. They are the same. richg99

p.s. Lots of times the printing for bulb identification is on the brass base. You have to get that out anyhow. If it isn't too bent up, you may be able to read it on there. Might be a 1157.


----------



## Wyatt (Nov 29, 2015)

The part number is inscribed on the metal collar, not the glass. If anything, you have the same bulb on the left side of the trailer as well.


----------



## the hammer (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks guys. I figured as much but the way things are these days, I wouldn't been surprised if there was one bulb for the left and one for the right. And don't tell me that thought didn't cross more than one mind!
Take care


----------

